

Is mobile video inherently "dirty" too or, is it just Chatroulette's aftermath? - Double-O

Please, I need some candid assessment here. I am deeply in love with audiovisual interaction, and I think ubiquitous video is an inevitable part of the future. But it is really difficult, implementation-wise and because of its implications (you know...creeps online, etc)-- to mention a few.&#60;p&#62;Our iOS app "Questions" got approved on Oct 21/22 -- depends on you -- and is picking up steam really fast (don't get me wrong, it's rank is nothing to write home about, still). You can download it (haha)...or seriously you can actually just click on any person's face on this for-fun-page we made so you can feel the awesome interactions: http://questionsapp.com/i.php. My worry is that despite the positive review it got in less than 24 hours, critics cannot help but mention how we are "able to keep things clean". Yes, I am grateful, but I find it pathetic because it suggests video is now a space that is presumed to be scarcely or impossibly "clean". Don't get me wrong, the article praises us for the most part (http://appadvice.com/appnn/2012/10/quickadvice-questions.) and yes, although everyone on it is pretty chill and decent, we shall take down indecent content if they ever surface. But still, if it is commendable to "keep things clean", does it suggest that this space is that bad? Such is seldom worth mentioning in other spaces. If it is that bad, who out there is trying to redefine the entire game and how?&#60;p&#62;So, I worry. Do I really need to prepare for crazy stuff happening on our video app, and how do I do that? Just by flagging? Is that sustainable? This is my first foray into mobile, let alone mobile vid. Any other hackers out there have experience with "mobile" video and behaviours there?
======
27182818284
When Jon Stewart on the Daily Show mocks Chatroullete for being like Russian
roulette but with penis instead of bullets, that means something. Their
writers have a finger on the pulse of society.

I don't at all think it is doomed, though. It just means extra effort to
emphasize how it isn't just people doing the equivalent of the old IRC
"A/S/L???"

